# Wiring my CMC Power tilt



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

You can absolutely run as many switches as you like. Just wire them in-line with the original....My Gheenoe Classic has THREE switches. One in the rear, one on the Grab Bar, and one up front.

Very simple, and effective.


----------

